# Backlapping frequency



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I was wondering how often everyone backlaps their reel mowers. I backlapped my JD 220B just a couple weeks ago. I noticed some brownish tips on the grass blades so I decided to do the paper test. The results were it wasn't cutting paper anymore. I tried tightening the reel to bedknife adjustment but even with too heavy of contact it wasn't cutting paper cleanly. A quick backlap with 180 grit solved my problem.

My bedknife also looks to be towards the end of its life so I don't know if that has any effect on not keeping a better edge. I ordered a new bedknife last night so I will rule it out soon enough.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I was mowing 2.5k sqft every other day. After I changed the bedknife on my Jacobsen back in April or May, All I had to do was give it ONE good backlap ( you will want to do this after you install your new one) and then just adjusted the clearance as needed. This was typically every 2-3 weeks but no backlapping. I perform a quick check right after I mow by using grass clippings and if it needs adjusting then I adjust and I'm ready for the next mow. I just started using my toro. Mowing every 3 days now at 5/8" and Its still nice and sharp after about 6-7 mows. I'll post when I need ************. I think changing out the bedknife will help a lot.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm thinking I'm in the same boat with my TruCut bedknife. I had it ground about two months ago and it was great. This zoysia is just really tough and the cut quality is suffering now. I think the aged bedknife may be fatigued too, which doesn't help.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

My bedknife is definitely worn. It no longer has the "ski jump" looking thing where it meets the reel. It's more like a knife's edge.


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

You can just run some 120 grit sandpaper along the front edge of your bedknife to clean the face and remove the crud from the edge. I've done this many times on my Toro and it can make it cut paper again without any other adjustments.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the sandpaper on the bedknife idea. As far as frequency, I think 2250 MHz is about right.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Lol.

Last season I had to backlap every 2 weeks to keep it cutting paper.

This year with a different cutting unit and the Tool Razor bedknife (I think that's the name) I've only backlapped once at install.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Lol.
> 
> Last season I had to backlap every 2 weeks to keep it cutting paper.
> 
> This year with a different cutting unit and the Tool Razor bedknife (I think that's the name) I've only backlapped once at install.


Was that cutting 3k daily? Trying to see how many sqft before one should backlap a mow before it needs it.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.
> ...


Not daily, but every 2-3 days. I double cut often so I guess we could say 6k?


----------

